# 6th Derbyshire reptile meeting - meeting



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our 6th reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday July 29th 2011 at 7.30pm


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hows the hatchling lisa??? 
i was going to add the date in the last thread but thought no i wont Lisa ill get round to it soon :lol2:


----------



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

*Hi*

Hopfully we will see u there this time!! 

Thanks for the message to let us know!!


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

kellynray said:


> Hopfully we will see u there this time!!
> 
> Thanks for the message to let us know!!



can i ask what sort of things go on at events?


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Davism said:


> can i ask what sort of things go on at events?


Its just a informal get together with our reps and having a chat and a laugh its a good night


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

kellynray said:


> Hopfully we will see u there this time!!
> 
> Thanks for the message to let us know!!


It will be nice to meet you , we are a very friendly group


----------



## Booche (Jun 27, 2011)

Should hopefully be there as this is my 1st meeting it will be good to meet people and learn things 

When you say "get together with our reps" do you mean you actually take them along and if so how do people transport them etc as i would love to bring my baby boa and my cali king but also my female beardy who i feel has one of the cutest faces ever lol


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Booche said:


> Should hopefully be there as this is my 1st meeting it will be good to meet people and learn things
> 
> When you say "get together with our reps" do you mean you actually take them along and if so how do people transport them etc as i would love to bring my baby boa and my cali king but also my female beardy who i feel has one of the cutest faces ever lol


Yes people bring along their reps, put then in a secure box/tub that they can not escape from.


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

for those on facebook join the group 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/Derbyshirereptilegroup?ap=1


----------



## Booche (Jun 27, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> Yes people bring along their reps, put then in a secure box/tub that they can not escape from.


Excellent  will be there


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes should hopefully be there just got to keep on at my boss to make sure he puts me off on friday night like he has been doing for the past couple of weeks any way lol


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Booche said:


> Should hopefully be there as this is my 1st meeting it will be good to meet people and learn things
> 
> When you say "get together with our reps" do you mean you actually take them along and if so how do people transport them etc as i would love to bring my baby boa and my cali king but also my female beardy who i feel has one of the cutest faces ever lol


Hiya the land lady keeps the place nice and warm as well , there is normally a good selection of reps there


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump for the meeting on friday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Hiya chick :2thumb:
Hows your baby carpet python doing ?? awwww,

All my kids are doing great hunnie B x


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Baby jane and her new bf charlie are doing great babe  xx:flrt:


----------



## willzo (May 4, 2010)

hi again.im going to try and make it this time if ok?keep sayng im coming but then something comes up:devil:.anyway,look forward to meeting you all.if i dont make it have a good one:2thumb:cheers will


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

willzo said:


> hi again.im going to try and make it this time if ok?keep sayng im coming but then something comes up:devil:.anyway,look forward to meeting you all.if i dont make it have a good one:2thumb:cheers will


Hopefully see you there Will


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

lele_davee said:


> Baby jane and her new bf charlie are doing great babe  xx:flrt:


 Loving The Names Chick..... specially baby Jane  what an awesome name :flrt::no1: xx


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmm ive not got long to decide what im gonna bring with me.

Not long now see ya all in a couple of hours 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Booche (Jun 27, 2011)

Well just to say i will also be there

Bringing:-
baby cali king
Salmon boa
Royal 

Be there about 7-7:15

: victory::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Look forward to meeting you dave.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Davism (May 21, 2011)

think me and the missus will pop in but wont stop long


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

awwww, i missed this one ): Damn.
I hope everyone had Good time.... :2thumb: lisa hunnie, im soooo sorry i wasnt able to make it down!! hope you can forgives me ???:flrt:
I'm still down here lol... & its like my Birthday in few Days...:whistling2:Xx


----------

